# Photobombing Husky



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

foh-toh-bom
verb
1. to drop in a photo unexpectedly...to hop in a picture right before it is taken.











Whatever it is he's on, I want some too.

Heres 126 more animal photobombs. Some look like they've been Photoshopped. At the end, in the number 126 spot, also appearing tonight, is Cat vs DVD including _25 Essential Cat Gifs_. Some of these are a riot.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Too damn funny!! God, I needed that sudden outburst of laughing this morning!! I have NEVER seen a dog do that in a picture before. I'll be laughing about this picture all day!! Thanks! Holy crap, did I mention how funny that is? LOL!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

HA! That really cracked me up...hilarious!

BTW- I want what he's on, too...


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesomely funny! LOL...


----------

